

Unit testing for C? - dasmithii

Being new to C in general, I haven&#x27;t yet had to deal with large project structures. However, that&#x27;s about to change. What would you recommend as a somewhat robust testing framework?<p>I&#x27;m not too picky, just looking for some reviews&#x2F;experiences&#x2F;hints. Thanks!
======
stevekemp
The last time I wrote a C project I used "cunit":

[http://cunit.sourceforge.net/](http://cunit.sourceforge.net/)

It was nice that I could both compile the test-cases as standalone
executables, and also build them into my main application. Running "./foo
--tests" to run the test-suite post-installation was very nice for getting
user-feedback.

There are a few frameworks for test-suites for C, and I looked around a fair
bit before picking this one. Whether it suits you is an open question, but if
you're not sold on it feel free to browse:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unit_testing_frameworks...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unit_testing_frameworks#C)

------
carlmro
I found this presentation on test-driven development in C using assert and
stdbool interesting:

[http://www.slideshare.net/amritayan/test-driven-
development-...](http://www.slideshare.net/amritayan/test-driven-development-
in-c).

It shows that you can accomplish quite a lot without a standalone testing
framework. Good luck with writing C!

------
bfrog
libcheck is nice

it forks off every test so its fast and failures like segfaults are really
just test failures.

